# Factcheck.org



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I realize that for many people politics, especially after an election, is not interesting, and perhaps even growing old. For those who wish to keep abreast of political current events and get an unbiased view http://www.factcheck.org/ is a great web site. I read this evening that liberal and conservative rated it somewhere near 99% accurate. In this day and age that is refreshing.

I didn't always like what I read, and at times was skeptical but found them to be accurate most of the time. The only real inaccuracy I found last fall could have been an honest mistake. They sometimes step on my toes a little, but I have enough respect for them to not simply discount it. I will always check other sources, but they are a good place to start. One of the current problems I have with them is they sometimes appear a little loose on the 2nd Amendment controversies.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

plainsman....

i too posted factcheck a while back and robert w languager jumped on me about it until i posted a link.

just like the libs..........never let the facts get in the way in an argument. hehe.

pointer


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is an interesting site.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I, too, used factcheck.org considerably during the political season. it is the one site where references to each set of statements are posted for all to see and you can evaluate the references. You do not need to rely on a talking head or spin doctor to tell you what they think is the truth. The second thing to do is watch coverage on CSPAN or CSPAN2. they covered the republican and democratic platform committee meetings, always sessions of both houses of congress, and lots of live or taped coverage of committee meetings. What amazes me is watching it live on CSPAN and then seeing the reporting, lack of reporting, errors or spin by all the regular news (CNN, FOX, CBS, etc) on the same meeting in the evening news. By the time it gets to the talking heads and spin doctors, the further from reality it gets.

As a child, I remember taking part in an activity in both school and cub scouts, where you sat in a circle and tried to pass a message from one to another in a chain and see if the same message comes out the other end. Invariably, it was garbled. The faster you tried to send the message, the more garbled it gets. The longer the message, the more garbled it got. This is a simple rule for all commincations systems of any kind. What is interesting is how it applies to news coverage, rumor mills, web blogs, and all the other instantaneous communication of today.


----------

